# Study! Argghhhh!! For all the students!



## chameleonmary (Jun 3, 2007)

this is just a rant, feel free to join in all ye students!

sometimes i want to cry over the immense amount of study that university takes from me...

it makes me so pi**ed off that i am spending my youth cooped up in my room dressed in a robe like an old lady reading reading reading...






whats worse is i study via the web, so i dont make much communication with teachers/students.





and...

after busting my a** over an assignment, i get a lukewarm mark, but when i rush through another and am bound to fail, i actually get a good mark!!





ive learned a lesson from my experiences though. if i ever have a child i will not pressure them to study study study all the time. we all have our limits, and more often than not i push past it and get sick and depressed. while the choice to study further was all my own, i think subconsciously many of us do it to make our folks and those around us, proud.

end of rant (so far, more to be added until exams are over!!)


----------



## lynnda (Jun 3, 2007)

I feel for you sweetie! I am taking summer classes this year and they are sooo kicking my butt!


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 3, 2007)

summer school is evil



i think im going to have to do a class in the summer, however, to catch up on classes i dropped this semester... the bummer about aust is that summer school is over xmas and new year. last summer they expected a 4000 word essay to be done by jan 2!!! who is going to spend nye studying!!

hang in there!!!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 3, 2007)

oh yeah. i totally understand. i'm a student in law, which means i'm at uni from monday to friday (often with classes/exams on saturday). not really good for your part-time job. employers also don't like when you're saying you'll be missing a day of work because of your exam. as if you choose when to have them, really !

what's hard for me is i can't work right after i'm back at home when it's 6, 6:30 pm, i work after dinner, often until midnight. i also love to work with music because it helps me concentrating. which means i switch on my comp (my cd player's dead) and i'm tempted to log on MuT








as the years go by, you have to study longer, harder, and sometimes also do your teacher's job. yes, i have crappy teachers because my uni couldn't keep the good ones






. most of them are average but the 4th year i'll start next september...well, they all have one class to teach, and of course, top classes you can't afford for your future to miss. i already know in the second semester i'll miss 9 hours of classes and spend them in the library studying a book.

i don't know if it's the same for the other unis, but law teachers don't like to share their lessons on the internet, so all you have on the web are the dates for the exams and (oftenly old) the main subjects studied by the teacher. which is helpful when it comes to choose a book, but not really if they're not updated.

when you visit the uni you're warned : law studies means no social life. sadly it's true


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 4, 2007)

magosienne, thats what im studying... law



and i know what you mean about law teachers not helping students, theyre so mean!

we have very little guidance and sometimes teachers do not reply to your emails, so its a shock when you have exams because there is no help in class.

i had to quit my job to continue my study, i am lucky that i still live at home. i remember when i had to study after work, and you are so tired the last thing you want to go is read and go on the computer.

i know in the end it will all be worth it, but right now its making me so upset i feel like going crazy!

i am going to go shopping the day after my exams, i need cheering up!!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 4, 2007)

omg I hear ya girls...

Our lecturers aren't 'mean' but more 'useless' and disorganised!! so annoying! one lecturer for example, put a book as a major text for an essay - it was quoted in the question. BUT. It wasn't available in the library, it wasn't available online and when we asked if he had a copy we could photocopy, he didn't have one.

He wasn't sure but they MIGHT have one at another uni library. WTF. If it is essential to the essay, he should have a copy on hand, and it should be available in the library!! It's like he was just disorganised, and hasn't updated the list in a bajillion years and since he first gave that essay topic, the book has stopped printing. Like get with the times!

and sometimes you ask the lecturer's a question, (for pracs, we have 2 lecturers) and you get an answer that you write down during a lab session, but then the OTHER teacher says no thats wrong. GRRR!!!

Uni is so annoying. I'm happy to work by myself, but I think that teachers need to be explicit about what they want, how they wanted it presented and if the actual question is complex, they should give an example so we can SEE how the question works. I don't want the answers given to me, but I want to know that I'm doing things the right way in the first place!!

But think of the jobs we'll get when we finish. Hopefully we'll get super cool well paying jobs! GO US!


----------



## Lia (Jun 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *chameleonmary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif this is just a rant, feel free to join in all ye students!
sometimes i want to cry over the immense amount of study that university takes from me...

it makes me so pi**ed off that i am spending my youth cooped up in my room dressed in a robe like an old lady reading reading reading...





whats worse is i study via the web, so i dont make much communication with teachers/students.





and...

after busting my a** over an assignment, i get a lukewarm mark, but when i rush through another and am bound to fail, i actually get a good mark!!





ive learned a lesson from my experiences though. if i ever have a child i will not pressure them to study study study all the time. we all have our limits, and more often than not i push past it and get sick and depressed. while the choice to study further was all my own, i think subconsciously many of us do it to make our folks and those around us, proud.

end of rant (so far, more to be added until exams are over!!)

I TOTALLY UNDERSTAND! I'm on 4th year of med school (here in brazil it takes 6 years) and we (me and my friends) say that we never studied sooo much in our lifes , but been having miserable grades.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 5, 2007)

ah, its great to know that im not alone...

rosie, i totally understand how youre feeling. sometimes i wonder how some tutors and teachers actually became employed at some universities. we found that in one class, all our major assignments were misplaced and hence not marked (but our exam is next week)

and in another class, one of the markers expressed that she wasnt really sure on some topics we had covered in class, even though they were relevant in the assignment she marked!

lia, 6 years sounds sooo painful



its annoying sometimes that you go well when you least expect it. in the end sometimes all i want to do is pass, because i am so tired of the study!


----------



## Lauren (Jun 5, 2007)

I know what you mean, I'm studying for finals right now! I'm finishing my freshman year and I'm not looking forward to 3+ more years of school. People wonder why teenagers/young adults are so unhappy, it's because we have to go to school for the first 22 years of our lives and it gets really old.


----------



## Ashley (Jun 5, 2007)

Ack! I agree, Lauren. School is not my thing. I'm tired of school.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 5, 2007)

six years? us too, but specialties and internship make it last longer, i think the longest studies in medicine are 10-12 years.

what bothers me too is those students, doing their thesis and in order to have more money, also have some group work (i don't really know how to describe it, but our major classes have an hour&amp;half where we discuss about the subject of the week, and we also check the work we had to do, mainly essays and studies of judgments).

well i got one for general criminal law, he was doing a thesis in commercial law ! he was totally unable to explain anything to us. he was saying let me ask the teacher and i'll tell you next week. never mind, we're seeing her wednesday, we'll ask her ourselves.

they also are usually biased, they can easily work against you but if you're a good student who just needs a little support, well, you won't always have it.

in law studies, i noticed people don't like to share, including students, if you're nice, they'll abuse of your kindness, bad experiences taught me to be more careful with who i choose to share my work. i didn't like being the only one to search on the internet or in the big books the article written by a teacher about the judgment we have to comment next week.

when i need to do smthg else and my brain needs oxygen, i like to watch an episode of Boston Legal. so funny !


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 5, 2007)

I feel for you... I hate studies! lol Good luck!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 6, 2007)

well, im in my 4th year of a 4 year degree but it wont be done for about another year, then there is honours which is 1 year, or a post grad which is another one.. it seems to go on forever


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 6, 2007)

oh man, i really feel for you all... i feel a little selfish now, i only have 2.5 years of study left





but i totally agree with you lauren, i know one day itll all pay off but right now i feel TERRIBLE!

the worst thing is normally to the end of my semester i get terribly sick and end up spending the break getting over it... and before i know it, the next semester has started!






when i get into my desired job and get my first paycheck, i am spendind it ALL on a fendi spy. THERE! and hopefully ill be able to include a pair of manolos or choos.


----------



## Susie22 (Jun 6, 2007)

im doing 3 online classes:S and since there only 2 months long like a whole semester of work is crammed into 2 months... which means for each class im doing a chapter a day and articles and other assignments... taking up my whole day I spend 6ish hrs of each day now studying and reading chapters and like each chapter is 30ish pages so about 90 pages a day... i feel like after i read it i dont rememebr anything and i get so frustrated.....ughhhhh i hope i survive this summer llol ill celebrate when it ends in august. woo lol


----------



## Colorlicious (Jun 6, 2007)

yea girl i feel for you, i know what it's like, i finally graduated this past spring on May 5th and yes, it does suck a lot of ass, but trust me it will be over very soon, like i still can believe i'm done and that i acutally have a degree under my belt, i still feel like i gotta like do a project or write some stupid ass paper! trust me i've been there and pulled all nighters and everything, just go with it and u'll be done as soon as u know it!


----------



## jessimau (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm right there with all of you ladies! I'm in grad school right now and the format is one class a month, two classes a week, plus a day for the final. So I have 8 class sessions plus a final and I have to learn a whole subject in that time. It kills most of my social life, especialy because right now when I'm not doing school stuff or working full time (because books are so d*** expensive!) I'm trying to plan a wedding. *sigh* We just had a class where the professor has only been out of school for 2 years and knows only from book learning and academic experience. We're studying to be therapists -- it helps to have people who actually have experience in the field!


----------



## Lia (Jun 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif six years? us too, but specialties and internship make it last longer, i think the longest studies in medicine are 10-12 years.
what bothers me too is those students, doing their thesis and in order to have more money, also have some group work (i don't really know how to describe it, but our major classes have an hour&amp;half where we discuss about the subject of the week, and we also check the work we had to do, mainly essays and studies of judgments).

well i got one for general criminal law, he was doing a thesis in commercial law ! he was totally unable to explain anything to us. he was saying let me ask the teacher and i'll tell you next week. never mind, we're seeing her wednesday, we'll ask her ourselves.

they also are usually biased, they can easily work against you but if you're a good student who just needs a little support, well, you won't always have it.

in law studies, i noticed people don't like to share, including students, if you're nice, they'll abuse of your kindness, bad experiences taught me to be more careful with who i choose to share my work. i didn't like being the only one to search on the internet or in the big books the article written by a teacher about the judgment we have to comment next week.

when i need to do smthg else and my brain needs oxygen, i like to watch an episode of Boston Legal. so funny !

Here if you do the specialties, it also takes 10-12 years. But you have to do a 2nd test first to be approved on the residency you want so you can enter to start to study to become a specialist. There's the 'basic' specialties, that take few years, like ObGyn and Pediatry , and the other ones, where you have to prior to them take a specialty like Internal Medicine or General Surgery and then after go to a 3rd test to enter on a specialty like Dermatology, Neurology, Plastic Surgery and etc...
I hate when teachers give a shitty class and then on their tests lput screwed-up questions


----------



## AngelaGM (Jun 6, 2007)

I am going back to College in the Spring after not being a College Student since i was 19. I am ready to turn 36 now=) Embrace this challenge now and reap the benefits in the future=)


----------



## princess_20 (Jun 6, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 8, 2007)

grrr! my lovely lecturer has dont on holidays and wont be back until after exams... i study via the web and so i NEED to be able to have email contact with him...

i swear i could scream! bloody jerk..


----------



## Xexuxa (Jun 8, 2007)

I wish my classes involved studying! When I took Gen Eds, I would be so relieved when all we did was study for tests. My school makes us do so much more






Graphic layouts, floor plans, space plans, ceiling plans, construction documents, specification sheets, drafting...usually one class encompasses ALL OF THE ABOVE. Like we have to design a hotel or a corporate office, which means we have to do pretty much every aspect of it. Concept work, laying out plans, fixtures, finishes, presentation boards, the works. And keep in mind we don't work on a semester system. We have one quarter, which means 11 weeks to get all of that done. And we usually take 4 to 5 classes total, so we have to do Gen Eds, sketching classes, computer program classes all at the same time as well.

No wonder my nerves are shot


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 13, 2007)

xexuxa i feel ya honey! its sooo bad what stress from exams does to the body (and the appetite) i just did one exam, my last one is tomorrow and im a wreck.

im dreading next semester already and i havent finished the first!

for anyone doing exams or approaching them (rosie i know you are!) GOOD LUCK! dont forget a celebration drink (or three if youre like me)


----------

